# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Sistem penjualan paket koi, lelang & non lelang.

## stanleyjr.private

saya ada usul,, untuk sistem penjualan, baik lelang atau nonlelang, memakai sistem paket koi (per paket, misal nya isi ikan nya jenis pakt koi gosanke (ada kohaku nya,ada sangke nya,ada showa nya),, atau paket lain nya koi jenis utsurimono (hi utsuri,ki utsuri +shiro utsuri). Htrnuhun

----------


## epoe

Ok, ide bagus tuh Om Stanley Jr.
Kita cobain aja .................. agar tahu mana yg lebih disukai, ada juga sih yg coba gitu. 
Kebetulan kolam kepenuhan, jadi mau lepas Showa, Sanke, Kohaku, Shiro (Gosanke) spt saran Om gitu.
Tapi biasanya orang pilih Koi, satu persatu ..............  :Israel:

----------


## Gold

> saya ada usul,, untuk sistem penjualan, baik lelang atau nonlelang, memakai sistem paket koi (per paket, misal nya isi ikan nya jenis pakt koi gosanke (ada kohaku nya,ada sangke nya,ada showa nya),, atau paket lain nya koi jenis utsurimono (hi utsuri,ki utsuri +shiro utsuri). Htrnuhun


maksudnya bagaimana pak? kurang jelas pak?

----------


## abe

Ide lama ini kok nggak pernah dicoba ya

----------


## majin91

boleh juga ini ide om Stanley.. :First:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

thread / postingan sy... dibaca juga ya..
trmkasih... 

mudah mudahan, ada seller yg bisa mewujudkannya...

----------


## CFF

menunggu yang jualan paket
kelebihan jualan ikan paket
1. pembeli dapat ikan dengan harga lebih murah
 2. penjual dapat menjual ikan yang kurang populer

----------


## Noki

Lelang model bundling..... Menarik juga.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

trakhir lelang sistem paket by. samurai koi surabaya...   cukup menarik...

----------


## Joedimas

> saya ada usul,, untuk sistem penjualan, baik lelang atau nonlelang, memakai sistem paket koi (per paket, misal nya isi ikan nya jenis pakt koi gosanke (ada kohaku nya,ada sangke nya,ada showa nya),, atau paket lain nya koi jenis utsurimono (hi utsuri,ki utsuri +shiro utsuri). Htrnuhun



siap om stanley nanti saya wujudkan heheheheheheh
bersatu kita kuat
bersama kois kita hebat

----------

